# Hercules tools



## CREID (Jul 6, 2017)

I get these email ads from Harbor Freight but seldom look at them. This time there was all this blue stuff and blue is my favorite color so I looked the ad over. 
So I have a question, mainly out of curiosity. 
Has any one used the Hercules cordless tools from Harbor Freight? 
If so, how are they?
Ok, so that was two questions.


----------



## gtriever (Jul 6, 2017)

I had to look them up, and it's the first time I've ever seen them on Harbor Freight. Zero reviews on all of them is also a clue that it's new to HF.  However, that little 1/4 Impact Driver looks awful familiar - if you changed the Blue to Yellow it would be a twin to my Dewalt, charger and all.


----------



## scotirish (Jul 6, 2017)

*I have bought a number of tools from Harbor Freight.  Some were good :biggrin: others not so good. :frown:  I have bought the protection policy for some.  I have had to return some for replacement and had no problem.  I have also found that some times they no longer carry, get or make a certain item.   This means that the buyer is out of luck.  So the old adage of "buyer beware" comes to mind.  Perhaps if they do not sell enough they may stop caring the batteries, chargers or the item itself.  Is the cost difference worth it?*


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 6, 2017)

Got an email from HF today about the Hercules tools.  They are new so there might not be any reviews or opinions for a while.  gtreiver has a good point on the Dewalt look.  Might be made in the same factory.  Sort like lathes- same lathe with a different paint job.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know anything about the Hercules tools, but I do know that there are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more tool brand names than there are tool manufacturers... many times you get the same tool, maybe a little difference in specifications and a different paint job, but still the same tool.

Some years back I worked for a company that made telephone switching systems... we didn't even bother to change the paint color, but you could buy 5 or 6 different "Brands" of the switching system, just depended on who placed the order and what color logo tape we put across the front...otherwise it was exactly the same machine.


----------



## CREID (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks all


----------



## aj r (Jul 6, 2017)

I found an interesting youtube review of the Hercules grinder. I'm not sure if the quality of this grinder directly translates to the quality of the cordless impact and drill, but if it does, then these tools look to be a significant improvement for them.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWelvBF-DsA


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 7, 2017)

Greetings
Most Dewalt tools are made in SBD dedicated factories in Suzhou, Donguan China and Florida, USA. I doubt if they would want to private label for HF since SBD has a lot of their own power tool brands like Dewalt, Porter Cable, B&D, and now Craftsman. 

http://toolguyd.com/harbor-freight-hercules-20v-cordless-tools/
Comments not a review. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## NVSB4 (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm anxious to see if the battery pack is compatible to my Dewalt.
They sure are priced better.


----------



## frank123 (Jul 8, 2017)

NVSB4 said:


> I'm anxious to see if the battery pack is compatible to my Dewalt.
> They sure are priced better.




Only thing I saw on YouTube indicates they aren't compatible in the slots but suggests a little filing modification might make them fit, the contacts seem to be in the same positions.

Since these are higher priced than most other HF stuff and compared to DeWalt, I'm thinking they may at least represent a substantial upgrade from most HF stuff (which I usually consider for occasional home use rather than professional or serious constant use).


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 8, 2017)

My rule of thumb is if it has moving parts on it don't buy it from Harbor Freight..


----------

